# carolina skiff



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello all, does anyone have a 1655 dlx carolina skiff tiller boat they use in the bay.If so what h.p. do you have ? do you like the boat?
thanks perchman


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well it being a flat bottom u'll get bounced around w/ even the slighest chop as for hp i would suggest a 40 or so


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

are you planning on going in the Chesapeake bay?


----------



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

*the great bay nj*

great bay nj


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Unless you're going to fish dead calm water, you've got the wrong boat. Great for flats fishing but any kind of chop you'll get soaked not to mention beat to death. Agree the 40 hp. is the right motor.

Catman.


----------

